# can you use cheap gas on a CC



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

someone told me a while ago that you could do that, however Ive never wanted to risk it. What are your thoughts? :sly:


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes, you can. The engine is supplied to the global market, and many of those markets do not have high octane fuel available. It will run fine on 89 all day long, but it certainly wouldn't be optimal. The engine will test for detonation by advancing timing, and when it hears it, it will pull timing until a later cycle or tank full of gas. So you will just be running under the performance capabilities of the engine at pretty much all times.


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

Ilala819 said:


> someone told me a while ago that you could do that, however Ive never wanted to risk it. What are your thoughts? :sly:


I put regular unleaded and it's still driving.... :sly:


----------



## ab223706 (Mar 20, 2012)

Nothing less than 93 c'mon people


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

SHAG WAGON said:


> I put regular unleaded and it's still driving.... :sly:



you put regular Hans? didnt know LOL, Charlie told me it was OK to put regular, but i only tried it on my last CC and ran fine once, I didnt want to try it again LOL just in case


----------



## JLJetta (Nov 24, 2001)

Our VR6 runs better on 100% Gasoline, even if 87; than the ethanol [email protected]


----------



## imaccc (Mar 23, 2012)

If you have the tsi, stick to the good stuff. Keep carbon and bad gas out of that fine motor, it deserves better. 

If your chipped, you are a fool to put anything but what is specified.

An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


----------



## Logical (Apr 30, 2012)

I used to put in regular. As said before the engine will adjust the timing based on the fuel hurting power. After putting in 93 the past few fill ups the car actually gets better fuel economy. 388 miles on a full tank withmostly city driving. Highway i have gotten 454 miles on one tank.


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

Ilala819 said:


> you put regular Hans? didnt know LOL,


Yes. 

And next time I fill up I am putting regular again...



Ilala819 said:


> Charlie told me it was OK to put regular, but i only tried it on my last CC and ran fine once, I didnt want to try it again LOL just in case


You have the same motor that came in your last CC.

Also VW rates there power of the TSI/FSI motor with a lower octane fuel....


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

SHAG WAGON said:


> Yes.
> 
> And next time I fill up I am putting regular again...
> 
> ...


Well...at the beginning I started putting premium after 10 fill ups at almost $80 I started using regular after another 10 fill ups at almost $70 I noticed that the car on a full stop and D will shake a little almost unnoticeable, decided to go back to premium and the lil shaking was gone, at the end of the day Im still putting premium, it is only $5-$6 extra total from regular...


I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

SHAG WAGON said:


> Yes.
> 
> And next time I fill up I am putting regular again...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info lil hans


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

salvadorsantana said:


> Well...at the beginning I started putting premium after 10 fill ups at almost $80 I started using regular after another 10 fill ups at almost $70 I noticed that the car on a full stop and D will shake a little almost unnoticeable, decided to go back to premium and the lil shaking was gone, at the end of the day Im still putting premium, it is only $5-$6 extra total from regular...
> 
> 
> I'm UNIQUE!




I put cheap one on my last 2012 and i didnt noticed the difference, Jorge said he did, but I didnt :what:


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Even if we take the performance and mechanical questions to the sideline and go on economics, if you use regular unleaded, your fuel economy will fall when the car retards timing to attempt to prevent predetonation. I drive about 40 miles per day (city) with the occasional out of town trip. It costs me $11 more per month to keep my CC running on 93 octane. 

Your MILEAGE may vary.

/pun intended


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

dcbc said:


> Even if we take the performance and mechanical questions to the sideline and go on economics, if you use regular unleaded, your fuel economy will fall when the car retards timing to attempt to prevent predetonation. I drive about 40 miles per day (city) with the occasional out of town trip. It costs me $11 more per month to keep my CC running on 93 octane.
> 
> Your MILEAGE may vary.
> 
> /pun intended



i didnt noticed a difference when i used it in my other car. All Ive heard it takes away from your horsepower.

But yeah at the end there is not a huge difference in price. I was just curious about it. I rather put 93 octane and not worry about getting my car messed up LOL


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Ilala819 said:


> i didnt noticed a difference when i used it in my other car. All Ive heard it takes away from your horsepower.
> 
> But yeah at the end there is not a huge difference in price. I was just curious about it. I rather put 93 octane and not worry about getting my car messed up LOL


My neighbor has a 2010 Jetta with the 2.5, in which VW says you can use 87 octane fuel. She was getting 18 mpg in the city. She switch to 93 and is getting around 23 mpg. Different engine, I know. 

I have an Expedition I use to tow our boat and putting 93 octane in it would be an colossal waste of money. But, generally, if an automaker recommends 93, there is some benefit to using it.


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

No shaking and still getting the same MPG as I was when I was putting premium....

When I have to fill up again I am going to put regular once again to see if I notice any changes....

Will keep you guys and gals updated :thumbup:


In the long run I am driving a "rental car" which is my daily and as of now I really don't care about, especially with all the crap I haved had to go through with this car. 

If I want performance I will jump in my VRT wagon


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

Also VW rates the motor at 200hp with 87 octane.... 


And at 93 octane the motor gets the 216hp....


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

SHAG WAGON said:


> Also VW rates the motor at 200hp with 87 octane....
> 
> 
> And at 93 octane the motor gets the 216hp....





:sly: not sure if srs or been sniffing paint.


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

Lucian1988 said:


> :sly: not sure if srs or been sniffing paint.



216hp is set for 93 octane
207hp is set for 89/91 octane (91 octane cane be a little bit more)
200hp is set for 87 octane - this is what VW advertises how much the TSI puts out


If you go on some of these websites of any company that sells software upgrades you will see that they set the HP at 216 to the motor but then VW advertises that the motor puts out 200hp. 

Reason is because of different octane.....

http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tsi_trans.html


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

SHAG WAGON said:


> 216hp is set for 93 octane
> 207hp is set for 89/91 octane (91 octane cane be a little bit more)
> 200hp is set for 87 octane - this is what VW advertises how much the TSI puts out
> 
> ...


What VW/Audi have done in the past, including engines such as the 1.8T is under-rate the horsepower which is confirmed by various wheel dynos

APR adds a fudge factor to* estimate *crank horsepower. Thus, 
93 AKI = 196 hp (wheels)
89/91 = 188 whp
87 = 181

There are variances with different types of dynos.

the only way to accurately get HP at the crank is to measure it at the crank, which requires which companies do make dynos that connect directly to the crankshaftl


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Logical said:


> I used to put in regular. As said before the engine will adjust the timing based on the fuel hurting power. After putting in 93 the past few fill ups the car actually gets better fuel economy. 388 miles on a full tank withmostly city driving. Highway i have gotten 454 miles on one tank.



Only 454??? 

My last tank was 542 with mostly highway and some city mixed in. 

I only run 93. Normally Shell or BP. I've been using Wawa 92 recently though and have gotten great mileage with that as well.


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

M Diddy said:


> Only 454???
> 
> My last tank was 542 with mostly highway and some city mixed in.
> 
> I only run 93. Normally Shell or BP. I've been using Wawa 92 recently though and have gotten great mileage with that as well.




I think the more miles i put on my CC, the better the MPG gets


----------

